# Omni Step installation manual



## UFO (Jul 19, 2013)

I bashed the electric Omni-Step and bent the brackets and now the step won't come out.  I will take the step off and straighten out the bent bits. I thought that it would be useful to have an installation manual but I have searched the web and cannot find anything.  Omni appear to be linked to Thule and the Omnistor Awnings - Providers of Caravan Awnings, Safari Rooms, Bike Carriers, Omnistor spares and accessories. website is for Rose Awnings in Poole.  Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.omnistorawnings.co.uk/department/fitting_instructions/ DONT KNOW IF THIS HELP WITH SOME DIAGRAMS




www.            motorcaravanning.        co.uk/pdf/             OBro08_66-71.pdf                COPY THIS REMOVE SPACES AND PASTE INTO BROWSER AS THIS WAS ONLY WAY ICOULD GET IT TO WORK


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 19, 2013)

I had to strip mine and straighten it after the garage doing the MOT mangled it on the ramp.

Scroll down to your step :-

http://www.hillviewawnings.co.uk/spare_parts.htm#omni step 12v alu

There`s not actually that many different parts in the complete step assembly .

They really are very easy to work on , just take note of where things are ( digital pictures help  )and for gods sake mind your fingers on the arms that 
send the step in and out when you try it before you put it back on .


----------



## maingate (Jul 19, 2013)

UFO said:


> I bashed the electric Omni-Step and bent the brackets and now the step won't come out.  I will take the step off and straighten out the bent bits. I thought that it would be useful to have an installation manual but I have searched the web and cannot find anything.  Omni appear to be linked to Thule and the Omnistor Awnings - Providers of Caravan Awnings, Safari Rooms, Bike Carriers, Omnistor spares and accessories. website is for Rose Awnings in Poole.  Any suggestions would be welcome.



Try the Leisure Shop direct website. They have exploded diagrams of various bits of kit (to help in ordering spares). They may have your step on it.


----------

